# Canadian Guild of Bath & Body Handcrafters



## Lindy (Dec 27, 2010)

We are in the process of setting up a Canadian Guild which will give crafters here the opportunity of obtaining insurance at a group rate as well as point of sale merchant accounts.  The other thing we have sent a request in for is group life and extended health insurance.

If you want to follow the happenings of this you can find us on FaceBook.  We expect to be able to start accepting memberships by February/March.


----------



## LabWitch (Jan 1, 2011)

Problem is, I refuse to have anything to do with FB, especially as Windows OS's and other utilities become more interlinked with social networking sites.

(Note: I'm not looking to sell my soap. Maybe sometime in the future, who knows, but I might still be interested in a guild etc).


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm interested, but was hoping to have something before then.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd be interested - keep me posted, please?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone - here is where we are.

* Still waiting on Merchant Services to get back - it's been sent to Head Office because this is a small organization to start:

* To get a break on our liability rates we will need 150 members signed up for insurance:

* We are going to have a couple of different levels of membership once the insurance break is available to us - one with insurance and one without.  When we do the start-up it will just be the insurance without:

* The Canadian vendors that we have contacted are interested in being Vendor members and giving the membership discounts above their normal ones.

* Looking into getting the website up and running in the next couple of weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2011)

Website Launched!

http://canadiansoapguild.ca/

It is still very much under construction, but there is some info there and as more becomes available it will be added.


----------



## lioness (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Lindy....I will be joining....


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2011)

Perfect - we expect to be accepting memberships by the end of February...


----------



## breeze123 (Feb 5, 2011)

I expect to be accepting memberships, Thanks l lot


----------



## Lindy (Feb 12, 2011)

Breeze - you kinda lost me there.....


----------



## ministeph (Feb 25, 2011)

*definitely interested!*

oh my gosh,.. if this really happens.. I will be the happiest person ever haha.

I have spent an ENTIRE month trying to find someone local who will give me insurance, and I've received the same response over and over 'sorry, but.. we are not willing to cover someone who is making their own products'... 
thats why I want the insurance in the first place!! haha.

I will definitely stay tuned, and will probably be one of the first people in line to sign up!!!!!!!


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a question on the insurance.  Right now I am only able to get insurance if I sell exclusively in Canada.  My insurance company even had me shut down my etsy, and I have to have clear statements on my personal website stating that we only accept canadian orders.  Will the insurance be limited in the same way?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there.

The insurance allows us to sell internationally so that limit is removed.

I'm sorry we're still not ready to start accepting memberships, unfortunately I have been crazy busy getting some new wholesale orders out as well as preparing for The Dragon's Den audition in 3 weeks.  

As soon as I can finish up the immediate infrastructure portion then we will be ready to start memberships.

Cheers


----------



## ministeph (Feb 26, 2011)

That is awesome!!  I'm really excited for this. 

and congratulations on auditioning for dragons den!!! woah!


----------



## pink-north (Feb 27, 2011)

I am interested in this as well. Please keep me posted.


----------



## nc.marula (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Lindy,
Is there any news on this yet? 
Thanks!

PS how did the Dragon's Den audition go?!


----------



## nc.marula (Oct 17, 2011)

Just bumping this incase anyone's heard anything..


----------



## Lindy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi we're not proceeding with this - thank you for your interest.

Cheers


----------

